# Shuai Jiao



## JamesGarr (Sep 14, 2012)

Taking a Shuai Jiao seminar in a couple of weeks and one of our sifu's linked to this.  Looking forward to it.

[video=youtube_share;7q59PohqhuI]http://youtu.be/7q59PohqhuI[/video]


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2012)

Cool! What are the rules?


----------



## JamesGarr (Sep 14, 2012)

Not sure what their sparring rules are, or what restrictions we will have.  I know very little about it, and I'm looking forward to learning a lot at the seminar.  This was just linked to show us an example of shaui jao to give us something to think about.  Looks like in that video there is a rule against striking though, judging from the reaction when the one guy slaps the other on the head.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2012)

Heh. Looks like Sumo one-fall rules with vaguely Judo-ish technique, but a definite Chinese feel to it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 14, 2012)

Shuaijiao is the oldest continuous Martial Art still in existence, meaning it started a long time ago and has not stopped.
The basic idea is to hit the other guy with the biggest thing you can find, the planet. 
Throws tend to be very hard, nothing like Sumo actually, and the throws tend to be harder than Judo.
Rules depend on where the match is.

Shuaijiao

You will find some Shuaijiao in all CMA syles to varying degrees

NY Shuaijiao

United States Shuai-Chiao Association
http://www.shuai-chiao.org/

International Shuai Jiao Rules for Tournament
http://www.esju.org/International Shuai Jiao Rules - Final - September 2007.pdf

Shuai Jiao (Traditional Chinese Wrestling) Rules
http://www.kuoshu.co.uk/Shuai Jiao Rules.pdf


----------



## clfsean (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep... all CMA's have the following four components. Obviously varying to degree, but all there ...

Shuai  --> Throwing
Da      --> Striking
Ti       --> Kicking
Na     --> Controlling


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 28, 2012)

JamesGarr said:


> Not sure what their sparring rules are,



The SC rules are simple, any 2 points of your body besides your feet touch the ground, you loss that round. If both fall, the person on top wins that round.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 28, 2012)

I know this has been said, but the throws are very hard impact and come from all kinds of crazy angles.  Its very interesting to experience.  I prefer watching it more now


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2012)

What do they do by way of breakfalls/rolling? Or do you just take the fall you're given? Weird angles can make for broken bones--fine in self-defense but less so in competition.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 28, 2012)

The SC breakfall is different from the Judo breakfall. The simple guideline is "never allow your head to hit the hard ground". In order to do so, you have to use one of your arms as soft pillow, and another arm to protech your head in case your opponent's elbow or knee smash into your head. You also try to use your triangle back shoulder muscle to land. You should also bend your legs in different angles so your knees won't hit each other.

In sport, you try to help your opponent to have safe landing. If you give a "pull", most likely your opponent's head won't hit the ground. In combat, that will be a complete different story.


----------



## Doomx2001 (Sep 29, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The SC breakfall is different from the Judo breakfall. The simple guideline is "never allow your head to hit the hard ground". In order to do so, you have to use one of your arms as soft pillow, and another arm to protech your head in case your opponent's elbow or knee smash into your head. You also try to use your triangle back shoulder muscle to land. You should also bend your legs in different angles so your knees won't hit each other.
> 
> In sport, you try to help your opponent to have safe landing. If you give a "pull", most likely your opponent's head won't hit the ground. In combat, that will be a complete different story.



Are there any online videos of Shuai Jiao practitioners practicing breakfalls?


----------



## Doomx2001 (Sep 29, 2012)

I found a video, so I answered my question, LOL.  [video=youtube_share;V2STm0SZ5YY]http://youtu.be/V2STm0SZ5YY[/video]


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 29, 2012)

This was also practiced by the Mongols.  It was not uncommon for the competitors to get broken bones and sometimes even die from the throws.  Guess that solves rather quickly who is the winner


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2012)

The description of why they fall like they do does make sense--though Judo, as a sport, also does what's good for them. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> This was also practiced by the Mongols.  It was not uncommon for the competitors to get broken bones and sometimes even die from the throws.  Guess that solves rather quickly who is the winner



The Mongols practiced Bökh not Shuaijiao but you are correct, Bökh is pretty hard core.It is my understanding that Bökh translates as Durability so I guess if you are not durable in a Bökh match....you loose


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 29, 2012)

The SC break fall is done for the following concerns.

- SC is done on the outdoor dirt ground.
- When your body is spinning in the air and you don't know which part of your body may land, you have to protect your head.
- As long as your skull is not cracked, you will survive.
- You need to use one arm as soft pillow to protect the back of your head, and another arm to protect the front of your head from your opponent's knee, elbow dropping.

In China, the SC branches include:

- Beijing
- Tiengjin
- Baoding
- ShangXi
- Yi minority race
- Mongolian

On October, 1935, the Mongolian wrestling team visted Shanghai. It was 1 round match.

1st round - Mongolian wrestler &#25942;&#29246;&#22294;&#37027;&#34311;&#22294; against Beijing wrestler &#39759;&#24503;&#28023;, &#39759; losed.
2nd round - Mongolian wrestler &#24052;&#22294;&#29246; against Beijing wrestler &#21934;&#19990;&#20426;,&#21934; losed.
3rd round - Mongolian wrestler &#24052;&#36948;&#29802; against Shanghai wrestler &#26446;&#25391;&#28165;, &#26446; losed.
4th round - Mongolian wrestler &#24067;&#21644; against Tienjing wrestler &#30050;&#40179;&#20141;, &#30050; losed.
5th round - Mongolian wrestler &#34217;&#29802;&#36948;&#24681;&#26413;&#26408; against Tienjing wrestler &#21340;&#24681;&#23500;, &#21340; losed.

Mongolian wrestlers won all 5 matches. The reason were:

- Monglian wrestlers were in better physical shape.
- Mongolian wrestler's jack is made of leather with metal nails on it. It's very hard to grab. Compare to Chinese wrestler's jacket which is made of cotton and easy to grab.



















1935&#24180;10&#26376;&#65292;&#27665;&#22283;&#8220;&#31532;&#20845;&#23622;&#20840;&#22283;&#36939;&#21205;&#26371;&#8221;&#65288;10&#26376;10&#26085;&#33267;20&#26085;&#22312;&#19978;&#28023;&#24066;&#33289;&#34892;&#65289;&#65292;&#22283;&#34899;&#32068;&#36992;&#35531;&#33945;&#21476;&#25684;&#35282;&#38538;&#65292;&#20358;&#19978;&#28023;&#21443;&#21152;&#21451;&#35516;&#27604;&#36093;&#65292;&#33945;&#21476;&#36324;&#25163;&#22312;&#30070;&#22320;&#34987;&#31281;&#28858;&#8220;&#33609;&#21407;&#38596;&#40441;&#8221;&#12290;10&#26376;13&#26085;&#19979;&#21320;&#19968;&#26178;&#35377;&#36914;&#34892;&#20102;&#19968;&#22580;&#34920;&#28436;&#36093;&#12290;&#19978;&#22580;&#24460;&#65292;&#38538;&#21729;&#19978;&#36523;&#31359;&#40657;&#30382;&#35069;&#25104;&#30340;&#25684;&#35282;&#34915;&#65292;&#36324;&#34915;&#30340;&#22285;&#38968;&#12289;&#34966;&#21475;&#12289;&#33016;&#21069;&#22343;&#37336;&#30333;&#37509;&#37336;&#32780;&#25104;&#26059;&#34746;&#24418;&#65292;&#32972;&#37096;&#37336;&#26377;&#30333;&#37509;&#22781;&#23383;&#65292;&#20063;&#26377;&#37336;&#20197;&#20315;&#20687;&#32773;&#12290;&#20854;&#35122;&#26377;&#32005;&#26377;&#30333;&#65292;&#20006;&#26377;&#22294;&#26696;&#24418;&#30340;&#33457;&#32011;&#65292;&#38968;&#20013;&#22871;&#26377;&#32005;&#12289;&#40643;&#33394;&#26781;&#24118;&#65288;&#27599;&#29554;&#19968;&#27425;&#37027;&#36948;&#24917;&#27604;&#36093;&#20896;&#36557;&#65292;&#29518;&#21237;&#19968;&#26781;&#38968;&#24118;&#65292;&#38968;&#24118; &#8203;&#8203;&#36234;&#22810;&#36234;&#24375;&#65289;&#19968;&#30452;&#25080;&#33267;&#33016;&#21069;&#65292;&#36275;&#36460;&#38263;&#31570;&#39640;&#38772;&#12290;    &#20986;&#22580;&#26178;&#65292;&#20197;&#33310;&#36424;&#38283;&#23566;&#65292;&#38617;&#26041;&#27599;&#33289;&#36275;&#20114;&#36386;&#26178;&#65292;&#30332;&#20986;&#28165;&#33030;&#30340;&#21128;&#21866;&#20043;&#32882;&#65292;&#20358;&#22238;&#35282;&#36880;&#65292;&#39250;&#26377;&#33288;&#36259;&#65292;&#20877;&#21152;&#20043;&#31359;&#33879;&#21029;&#32251;&#65292;&#24341;&#36215;&#20840;&#22580;&#30340;&#27880;&#24847;&#12290;    &#27425;&#26085;&#65288;14&#26085;&#65289;&#65292;&#33945;&#21476;&#25684;&#35282;&#25163;&#65292;&#31359;&#33879;&#26412;&#27665;&#26063;&#30340;&#25684;&#35282;&#35037;&#26463;&#33287;&#21508;&#22320;&#25684;&#35282;&#36984;&#25163;&#20316;&#21451;&#35516;&#27604;&#36093;&#65292;&#35215;&#21063;&#28858;&#19968;&#36324;&#21213;&#36000;&#21046;&#12290;&#31532;&#19968;&#23565;&#28858;&#25942;&#29246;&#22294;&#37027;&#34311;&#22294;&#65288;&#33945;&#65289;&#23565;&#39759;&#24503;&#28023;&#65288;&#21271;&#24179;&#65289;&#12290;&#39759;&#24503;&#28023;&#26159;&#21271;&#24179;&#36324;&#22580;&#34269;&#20154;&#65292;&#26366;&#33287;&#27784;&#21451;&#19977;&#12289;&#23542;&#21892;&#26519;&#21512;&#20316;&#36067;&#34269;&#65292;&#26159;&#20140;&#22478;&#25684;&#35282;&#39640;&#25163;&#20043;&#19968;&#12290;&#20841;&#20301;&#36984;&#25163;&#36523;&#26448;&#30342;&#26159;&#39745;&#26791;&#22855;&#20553;&#65292;&#19968;&#32147;&#20132;&#25163;&#65292;&#19981;&#21040;&#19968;&#20491;&#22238;&#21512;&#39759;&#21363;&#34987;&#25942;&#20670;&#20498;&#26044;&#22320;&#12290;&#31532;&#20108;&#23565;&#28858;&#24052;&#22294;&#29246;&#65288;&#33945;&#65289;&#23565;&#21934;&#19990;&#20426;&#65288;&#21271;&#24179;&#65289;&#12290;&#21934;&#19990;&#20426;&#26159;&#21271;&#24179;&#36324;&#22580;&#34269;&#20154;&#65292;&#26366;&#33287;&#29066;&#24503;&#23665;&#21512;&#20316;&#36067;&#34269;&#65292;&#24460;&#33258;&#24049;&#21478;&#30732;&#29200;&#28790;&#65292;&#35373;&#22580;&#29563;&#25216;&#65292;&#28858;&#20140;&#22478;&#25684;&#35282;&#39640;&#25163;&#20043;&#19968;&#12290;&#21934;&#20837;&#22580;&#26178;&#65292;&#20182;&#28858;&#33021;&#21697;&#22160;&#33945;&#21476;&#20154;&#30340;&#25216;&#34269;&#65292;&#25925;&#33287;&#33945;&#20154;&#30456;&#23565;&#26178;&#65292;&#20063;&#25163;&#33310;&#36275;&#36424;&#65292;&#26481;&#25622;&#35199;&#25850;&#22320;&#36208;&#36215;&#20102;&#8220;&#40643;&#29916;&#26550;&#8221;&#65292;&#20197;&#31034;&#27489;&#27427;&#20043;&#24847;&#12290;&#38617;&#26041;&#19968;&#38283;&#20132;&#65292;&#21934;&#24819;&#25197;&#20303;&#24052;&#22294;&#29246;&#30340;&#34915;&#35282;&#65292;&#20294;&#33945;&#20154;&#25684;&#35282;&#34915;&#26082;&#37336;&#28415;&#37509;&#37336;&#65292;&#21448;&#26159;&#30382;&#38761;&#25152;&#35069;&#65292;&#25152;&#20197;&#28961;&#27861;&#25235;&#25569;&#65292;&#21453;&#32780;&#34987;&#24052;&#22294;&#29246;&#36910;&#20303;&#34915;&#32972;&#65292;&#21453;&#25163;&#19968;&#25512;&#65292;&#21934;&#21363;&#19981;&#25903;&#20498;&#22320;&#12290;&#31532;&#19977;&#23565;&#28858;&#24052;&#36948;&#29802;&#65288;&#33945;&#65289;&#23565;&#26446;&#25391;&#28165;&#65288;&#28396;&#65289;&#65292;&#26446;&#20134;&#19981;&#21040;&#19968;&#20491;&#22238;&#21512;&#32780;&#20498;&#22320;&#12290;    &#27492;&#26178;&#65292;&#22312;&#26049;&#26377;&#20301;&#32769;&#23559;&#30050;&#40179;&#20141;&#65292;&#30475;&#21040;&#33945;&#20154;&#22914;&#27492;&#21426;&#23475;&#65292;&#25353;&#25466;&#19981;&#20303;&#65292;&#21363;&#33258;&#21578;&#22894;&#21191;&#22320;&#25402;&#36523;&#20986;&#22580;&#65292;&#24847;&#33287;&#33945;&#20154;&#27770;&#19968;&#39640;&#20302;&#65292;&#20197;&#38634;&#19977;&#20154;&#25136;&#25943;&#20043;&#24677;&#65292;&#25033;&#25136;&#32773;&#28858;&#24067;&#21644;&#65288;&#33945;&#65289;&#12290;&#35686;&#31515;&#19968;&#38911;&#65292;&#30050;&#21363;&#25778;&#21069;&#25654;&#25226;&#65292;&#30456;&#25345;&#33391;&#20037;&#65292;&#30050;&#23578;&#33021;&#25903;&#25345;&#65292;&#26044;&#26159;&#35264;&#30526;&#28858;&#20854;&#40723;&#25484;&#21152;&#27833;&#12290;&#19981;&#24184;&#32769;&#23559;&#20598;&#19968;&#19981;&#24910;&#65292;&#34987;&#24067;&#21644;&#36939;&#29992;&#34875;&#21147;&#65292;&#23559;&#30050;&#25582;&#20498;&#22320;&#19978;&#65292;&#30050;&#32769;&#36930;&#27683;&#24996;&#32780;&#36864;&#12290;&#31532;&#20116;&#23565;&#28858;&#34217;&#29802;&#36948;&#24681;&#26413;&#26408;&#65288;&#33945;&#65289;&#23565;&#21340;&#24681;&#23500;&#65288;&#27827;&#21271;&#65289;&#12290;&#21340;&#24681;&#23500;&#65288;&#21448;&#21517;&#21340;&#20845;&#65289;&#65292;&#26159;&#27941;&#38272;&#25684;&#35282;&#39640;&#25163;&#65292;&#26366;&#25308;&#28165;&#26411;&#21892;&#25778;&#29151;&#20108;&#31561;&#25778;&#25142;&#23828;&#31168;&#23792;&#28858;&#24107;&#65292;&#24471;&#20197;&#30495;&#20659;&#65292;&#22810;&#27425;&#27054;&#29554;&#20840;&#22283;&#24615;&#25684;&#35282;&#27604;&#36093;&#20896;&#36557;&#12290;&#21340;&#24681;&#23500;&#27604;&#33945;&#20154;&#36611;&#28858;&#30246;&#23567;&#65292;&#33258;&#30693;&#38750;&#21147;&#37327;&#33021;&#21462;&#21213;&#65292;&#24517;&#36208;&#26234;&#21462;&#20043;&#36947;&#12290;&#25925;&#21340;&#20808;&#25505;&#21462;&#23432;&#21218;&#65292;&#20294;&#33945;&#20154;&#21147;&#22823;&#22914;&#29275;&#65292;&#25235;&#20303;&#21340;&#30340;&#38617;&#34966;&#65292;&#23559;&#21340;&#29467;&#25302;&#65292; &#8203;&#8203;&#21340;&#38614;&#24190;&#20837;&#21361;&#22659;&#65292;&#20294;&#24039;&#22937;&#25033;&#20184;&#20006;&#26410;&#20498;&#22320;&#65292;&#21340;&#20173;&#31561;&#24453;&#27231;&#26371;&#12290;&#30070;&#34068;&#19968;&#24230;&#23559;&#34217;&#34915;&#34966;&#25235;&#20303;&#65292;&#20006;&#29992;&#38957;&#38914;&#20303;&#34217;&#30340;&#21069;&#33016;&#65292;&#21516;&#26178;&#20877;&#36215;&#21491;&#33139;&#65292;&#21246;&#20303;&#34217;&#24038;&#33139;&#65292;&#21521;&#24038;&#36681;&#39636;&#24819;&#29992;&#25361;&#21246;&#23376;&#21205;&#20316;&#65292;&#23559;&#34217;&#25684;&#20498;&#65292;&#20294;&#34217;&#39636;&#21147;&#29978;&#22823;&#65292;&#21453;&#20056;&#27492;&#27231;&#26371;&#65292;&#36939;&#29992;&#20840;&#36523;&#22739;&#21521;&#21340;&#36523;&#65292;&#20841;&#20154;&#21516;&#26178;&#20498;&#22320;&#65292;&#32780;&#21340;&#22739;&#20498;&#22312;&#19979;&#65292;&#21448;&#21578;&#22833;&#25943;&#12290;&#21987;&#24460;&#65292;&#21508;&#22320;&#36984;&#25163;&#22343;&#35065;&#36275;&#19981;&#21069;&#65292;&#38614;&#23578;&#26377;&#20841;&#27425;&#25684;&#35282;&#65292;&#20294;&#32066;&#21578;&#22833;&#21033;&#12290;&#31350;&#20854;&#22833;&#25943;&#21407;&#22240;&#65292;&#19981;&#30433;&#39636;&#21147;&#19981;&#20339;&#65292;&#36996;&#26377;&#33945;&#20154;&#25152;&#31359;&#25684;&#35282;&#26381;&#35037;&#22343;&#20418;&#29305;&#35069;&#65292;&#20351;&#23565;&#26041;&#26997;&#38627;&#25235;&#25569;&#65292;&#25925;&#26377;&#21147;&#38627;&#29992;&#65292;&#26377;&#25216;&#38627;&#26045;&#12290;    &#65288;&#25688;&#33258;&#12298;&#35441;&#35498;&#25684;&#36324;&#33287;&#19978;&#28023;&#12299;&#65289;
In October 1935, the Republic of China "VI National Games" (held in Shanghai in October 10), martial arts group invited Mongolia wrestling team to Shanghai to participate in friendly matches, Mongolia slipped his hand on the ground are called "steppe Eagle." October 13 at about one o'clock in the afternoon was an exhibition match. After the game, players wore black bark on wrestling clothing, fall clothing around neck, cuffs and chest are nails white copper nails and into a revolving screw-shaped, nails have nickel Silver birthday words on the back, there are nailed to Buddha. Their pants are red and white, patterns and pattern-shaped, neck has red, yellow stripe (NADAM Championship every been, rewarding a neck belt, neck with more strong) had been suspended to chest, foot pedal long tube high boots. When you play, dance channel, when each of the two parties adequate cross-kick, make a sharp crack sound, race back and forth, with keen interest, along with wearing a chic, attracted the attention of the audience. The following day (14th), Mongolia wrester, wearing their national wrestling attire and wrestling around players for friendly matches, rules for a fall victory or defeat. First pair of Ao Er tunasutu (Mongolia) to Wei Dehai (Peking). Wei Dehai is Peking falls artist, collaboration with Shen Yousan, baoshanlin the tightrope, is one of the wrestling masters in Beijing. Two tall players are tall and broad shouldered, fight, being less than a round, Wei AO dumped to the ground. Second pair of Batoul (Mongolia) to Dan Shijun (Peking). Dan Shijun was Peking falls artist, had the tightrope in cooperation with Xiong Deshan, masonry stoves themselves after another, set field will compete, as one of the Beijing wrestling master. Single admission, he can taste Mongolia people's skills, as opposed to a mengren time, dancing, East shakes Western swing to go the "cucumber", show their delight. Both sides kaijiao, wants to twist Batoul the edge of the two ends of the lower hem of a gown, but mengren wrestling clothing nailed both full copper nail, leather, it is impossible to grip, but is caught by Batoul clothes back, backhand push, that does not collapse. Third of Ba Dama (Mongolia) on Li Zhenqing (Shanghai), and has a round but fell to Lee. At this point, a veteran Bi Fengting, see mengren so badly, to incessantly that volunteered to come forward to appearances, with a high and low mengren, snow three shames of defeat, challenge to Buhe (Mongolia). Siren rang, completed before the head-bashing robbery, stalemate, and was able to support, so the audience for their applause refueling. Veteran unfortunately once in a while inadvertently, cloth, and the use of brute force, on lying, old was angry and back. Samadaen v wood (Mongolia) on the Bu Enfu (Hebei). Bu Enfu (also known as BU VI), is Jinmen wrestling master, thanks to good governance in the late Qing Pu Pu Cui Xiufeng as a teacher in Camp II, essence be taught, repeatedly won national wrestling champion. Bu En rich than mengren more thin, knowing not to win, will take the road of taking. BU defensive, but the Mongolian human big as a cow, seize the sleeves BU, Bu Meng, BU few into danger, but clever does not collapse, BU is still waiting for the chance. When BU SA sleeves and grab, and head of the tube SA-chest, while his right foot, hook-SA left foot, pick a hook to the left wanted to use actions, SA fell, but SA great physical strength, anti-took this opportunity to apply systemic pressure to BU, two people fell, BU under the overwhelming, also failed. Subsequently, the players are deterred from around, although there are still two in wrestling, but lost to the certified. Its failure, not the poor physical, also mengren wear wrestling clothes are specially made, the other is extremely difficult to grasp, so strong hard to use, hard to effect. (Taken from the words of wrestling and Shanghai)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2012)

There used to be a lot of videos on YouTube from one of the Beijing groups (at least I think it was Beijing) and how they train, I may have even linked a few to MT a few years ago. I have not looked and they may still be there. They were not staged they were training films someone did during training in a street someplace

This is a Chinese produced "training/how to" kind of Shuaijiao video


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 18, 2012)

arnisador said:


> What do they do by way of breakfalls/rolling? Or do you just take the fall you're given? Weird angles can make for broken bones--fine in self-defense but less so in competition.



You try to help your opponent to have safe landing. At the end of your throw, you always give a bit pulling. This way your opponent's head will always be off the ground.








Xue Sheng said:


> The Mongols practiced Bökh not Shuaijiao ...


The Bökh and Shuaijiao were integrated since the Ming dynasty. The founder of the Baoding style SC (the style that I train) were from 2 Mongolian brothers (some said they were Uighurs). In either cases, the SC system in China has nothing to do with the majority Chinese Han race.

&#20445;&#23450;&#25684;&#36324;&#26159;&#24478;&#26126;&#26397;&#21021;&#24180;&#20659;&#20837;&#30340;&#65292;&#26681;&#25818;&#26377;&#38364;&#30865;&#21051;&#35352;&#36617;&#26126;&#24314;&#25991;&#24180;&#38291;&#65292;&#26377;&#33945;&#21476;&#26063;&#20804;&#24351;&#20108;&#20154;&#65292;&#32769;&#22823;&#24067;&#24421;&#19981;&#33457;&#65292;&#32769;&#20108;&#24067;&#21628;&#29246;&#30344;&#20381;&#20234;&#26031;&#34349;&#25945;&#65292;&#36319;&#38568;&#29141;&#29579;&#26417;&#26851;&#21335;&#24449;&#21271;&#25136;&#65292;&#31435;&#19979;&#27735;&#39340;&#21151;&#21214;&#65292;&#26417;&#26851;&#31281;&#24093;&#21518;&#23553;&#20108;&#20154;&#28858;&#12302;&#21315;&#25142;&#12303;&#65292;&#36060;&#22995;&#24179;&#65292;&#20998;&#21462;&#21517;&#27589;&#33391;&#12289;&#27589;&#28165;&#65292;&#20006;&#22312;&#20445;&#23450;&#24179;&#22025;&#32993;&#21516;&#24314;&#36896;&#24220;&#31532;&#65292;&#23601;&#26159;&#20154;&#20497;&#24460;&#20358;&#23601;&#20439;&#31281;&#24179;&#23478;&#32993;&#21516;&#12290;&#12305;&#65288;&#27492;&#27573;&#29978;&#22810;&#26159;&#31227;&#33457;&#25509;&#26408;&#65289;&#24179;&#23478;&#20108;&#20804;&#24351;&#65288;&#27492;&#24179;&#23478;&#33287;&#24179;&#22823;&#24107;&#25964;&#19968;&#23478;&#26063;&#20006;&#28961;&#20219;&#20309;&#38364;&#36899;&#65292;&#24179;&#22823;&#24107;&#25964;&#19968;&#23478;&#26063;&#28858;&#32173;&#21566;&#29246;&#26063;&#22622;&#22806;&#31227;&#20837;&#65289;&#19981;&#20677;&#21892;&#26044;&#39340;&#19978;&#24449;&#25136;&#65292;&#32780;&#19988;&#31934;&#36890;&#36324;&#34899;&#12290;
Baoding wrestling is from Ming dynasty early incoming of, under about inscriptions recorded Ming Jianwen years, has Mongolian brothers II people, laodabuyan not spent, second buhuer converted to Islam, followed Yan King Zhu di draft, State Xia accomplishments, Zhu di proclaim oneself Emperor Hou inside front cover human "thousand households", gives last name flat, points named Yi benign, and Yi Qing, and in Baoding flat Ka alley construction mansion, is people later on commonly known as flat home alley. "(This very much is a graft) two brothers (not in any way connected with the master Keiichi family, master Keiichi family beyond the Uighurs move) not only immediately at war, and well-versed in fall.

http://www.changshuaijiao.org/index.php?pageSet=essay&includePath=read&rssRead=5,25,25


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 18, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You try to help your opponent to have safe landing. At the end of your throw, you always give a bit pulling. This way your opponent's head will always be off the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All styles; Beijing, Tianjin, Baoding, Shanxi are combined with Bökh? and do they know this in Nei Mongol


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 18, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> All styles; Beijing, Tianjin, Baoding, Shanxi are combined with Bökh? and do they know this in Nei Mongol



I'm not sure about other SC branches. Onething for sure is the art of SC is only trained within the muslim Chinese monority race. If you ask any normal Chinese Han people, that person may not even know what SC is.

Mongolian Wrestling, also known as Boke, or Bokh in the Mongol tongue, is a rugged hand-to-hand sport, relying more on raw physical power than a wide variety of techniques. Historically, Mongolian Wrestling is reputed to have influenced Chinese wrestling with its power techniques. 



The basic premise behind Bokh is to force an opponent to touch any part of their body other than the feet to the ground, placing them in a position of inferiority. This kind of training served the Mongol hordes well in their conquests, earning them a reputation as fierce soldiers on foot and on horseback. It was this type of military might that allowed Ganghis Khan to Conquer China at the end of the Sung Dynasty in 1127.


----------

